# JOCKMIKE is no longer with us. He passed away on 3/31/2012, VERY SAD NEWS!



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Barb & I would like to express our condolences to the passing of Jockmike2 (Michael Wurm)
.
We are very sad to hear that Mike passed away recently.

WE CONSIDERED HIM A DEAR FRIEND!

Mike & I used to video chat on Skype quite often.

He was sure plagued with a lot of health issues, but was always very cheerful.

We haven't gotten together much lately, because he was in the process of moving to a different home.

I feel real bad about not contacting him lately, because we seem too busy with our own concerns.

We wish Kris, & his family, "THAT THE PEACE & LOVE OF GOD WILL BE UPON THEM"!*

_*Here is a link to his OBITUARY


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

always cheerful.. and ready to help out. A great man.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mike will be sorely missed

we contacted on various corners too
he made my favorite breadboard to date
the random one that looked like a rag throw rug

i know we will meet again
in the great wood shop (cluttered)

in the sky !

go with God mike
r.i.p.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

My condolences, thoughts and prayers to Mikes family .He will be missed by us all.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about jockmke2 …. he was a good dude and lumberbud … may he rest iin piece


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*My very deepest condolences to Jockmike2's family and friends.

May God's promises be their comfort and His presence be their light and their strength*


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

My condolences and prayers to Mikes family. I always enjoyed our conversations. I'm sure he will be missed many of us.

Lee


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

I have touched base with Mike on rare occasions thru this forum, I know so many people thru lumber jocks, but really don't know them. Our prayers go to his family and close friends for I am sure he will be missed.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Mike was one of my buddies, I am so sorry to hear of his passing.
My condolences and prayers to his family.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

A thank you to Dick & Barb for letting us know about Mike's passing.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

very sad…may mike find peace…and rest…he seemed to be ailing with so many illnesses…may his family be strong…and may mike rest…


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Sad News Dick…
Our Deepest Condolences to Mike's Family and Friends.
He will be missed…


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

That's awful news. Mike was a great guy and we shared many comments back and forth over the last few years. I'll miss him.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

I am very sad to hear this. He will definitely be missed.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

My prayers go out to Mike and his family. A great friend.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*I just added a nice picture of Mike from his Obituary*


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

A lovely picture of Mike,

Thank you Dick & Barb


----------



## YNC (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear about jockmke2. May he rest in 'woodworking' piece.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

One of my buddies; what sad news. Thanks for letting us know Dick and Barb.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Dick & Barb,

Thank you…

Sorry…

... was so young!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Condolences and prayers to the family. I hadn't heard from him for a while and was about to email him. He must have had a bad down turn for the last few weeks.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the post Dick. 
Sad to hear about Mike. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Very sad news indeed Dick. Thanks to letting me know. Our condolences to Mike's family at this sad time.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear this. I always appriciated his insight and humor.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

My sympathies go out to his family, and to all who loved him.

Sad, sad, sad.

RIP, Mike.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I visited Mike's family today. They are a strong knitted group. Pictures were out, anecdotes were shared. Despite the tears, we all didn't forget how to laugh. Mike was supposed to come by my house on Friday, we exchanged on Thursday, he passed away on Saturday. I spoke with his wife and he had, for the most part, died in his sleep. He was breathing but couldn't be roused and so she called an ambulance and they were not able to revive him at the hospital. His downturn was sudden, a surprise to everyone, but he passed in about as peaceful a way as one can ask. He was planning on making some gavels on his lathe and had his shop going to do so.

This much I can say. Mike loved woodworking and had the mind and body to indulge up to the moment he passed. He shared what he knew and opened himself up to learning and developing up to the last. No time in life seems to be enough but it brought me some comfort to know that Mike was able to follow his passion and do the things he wanted to do without a painful time to reflect on the things he couldn't do. His influence will live on no matter how much he is missed.

David


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*David!
That was a very nice tribute to Mike.

THANK YOU!
DICK & BARB*


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

David: Thanks for making the presence of LumberJocks visible for the family.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I am happy to do so Karson. Mike loved lumberjocks and lumberjocks loved him. We are his extended family and only fitting that both his virtual and physical families share in our loss and memory of him. I will print off condolences posted on this thread and my blog post and bring them to his memorial.

One other thing. Mike would participate yearly in a Michigan LJ get together. After all the formalities and stresses of the funeral are past, I will be working with his wife, Kris, on setting up a memorial LJ get together. I will post more details about this at a later date.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

My condolences to the family and will be keeping them in my prayers


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

What a said day  I've just added Mike to our in memoriam page. I've chatted with Mike on Facebook just a few days ago… can't believe this.

Rest in Peace, Mike.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

We were all blessed in one way or another to know Mike, even if only through this webpage. He will be missed by many. My condolences go out to all of Mike's firends and family.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i just want my voice here also, i really loved mike, we talked several times over the phone and he always was very open with me on how things were going, he was a strong man, a man of faith and im so sorry he is now gone, i know he had many health problems, and know he is at rest…may his family be blessed with a peace and comfort that mike is now home…he will always be with you..


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for what you shared David. I only "knew" mike through this forum…but when I asked for people to make fishing lure's for a young many who was gravely ill…he went into his own collection and sent some. He was too ill at that time to make any…but his kindness to reach out even when he was struggling meant a lot…

matt


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'm glad to know it was quick and painless. I have seen too many go through long ordeals.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Mike's passing. When I joined Ljs almost 3 years ago I remember he was one of the foundations of this site. Obviously he had a lot to contribute and will certainly be missed.

My sympathy goes out to his family and friends.


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

I hadn't seen this earlier, thanks for posting something about it Dick, or I might have stayed in the dark. What a shock to read it. I know he's been sick for awhile with various things. His health didn't stop him from working in the shop and enjoying the important things in life. I remember when he was pretty down over having a diagnosis of cancer I think it was. Many of his LJ friends tried to encourage him and prayed for him. I've enjoyed Mike's gifts, notes, emails and postings for as long as I remember being an LJ'er. I still remember one about going boating and in the midst of all of his other troubles, somehow he fell down and broke his tail bone or something serious. He had a fun time relaying that story to us, and I remember laughing with him that time.

He sent me a caribou antler one time, just for friends, thought I could do something with it.
He made a turned vessel with a lid for my daughter Rachel when she was so sick, and sent a nice note of encouragement to her with the vessel, saying that he was praying for her. Rachel sure appreciated that, and so did I. I've kept his note to Rachel with the vessel, and expect it always will be together.

Although I never met him in person, I can say that I enjoyed being his LJ-Friend.
He had a strong faith, and I have a good feeling that we'll meet up again one day. And, we'll all miss his postings and projects. Who says that everything about the internet is "bad"? That person never met Mike.

Mark


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

My condolences to him and his. My God be with him.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks for sharing the sad news Dick

my condolence´s to the family , he was a good man

take care
Dennis

Ps. David craig posted this about Mike 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/36665


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

So sad to read about this. I also want to express my condolences to Mike's family. He was certainly a wonderful part of this site and he will really be missed.

Sheila


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

My condolences to Mikes family, I wish I had known him better, he will be sorely missed.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

A very sad loss. Mike was one of the early members who set the standards that made people proud to be an LJ. He will be missed. Please add my condolences to his family and all who loved him.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Mike was instrumental in the Michigan LJ get togethers and his excitement at them was contagious. He was still a kid at heart when it came to woodworking. We used to visit a sawyer near him and he would always find a "special" piece of wood and really light up. Even when he was having health issues he wouldn't hesitate to extend a greeting for anyone to come by and visit. His wife, Kris, was always at his side and you would think they were dating teenagers.

Definitely a loss to everyone and gives me great pause to think about life.

Steve.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Mike, you are missed. I always enjoyed our conversations here on the site. Rest in peace, dear friend.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I didn't know Mike but from what I read above I missed out on a much loved man and I am truly sorry for that!

*Rest in peace Mike!*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Barb & I would like to thank everyone for thinking of Mike!

He seems to pop into my mind almost every time I click on LJ's.

He's very unforgettable!!! *


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i think of mike quite a bit, i really love that guy, he was always helping others joicks and he helped me, i know mike is well now and will be waiting for his family, i hope they are doing ok…love ya buddy….....


----------

